# There's a tad in my pond :)



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Hurray, finally an egg somewhere survived the weekly egg eating competition that my females seem to have, and its made it to the little pond in my viv. I'm gonna try and leave him be since I'm not setup to raise tads myself yet but I have a quick question on care. My tiny pond is pretty well set on algae and detritus but I just read that imi's should be raised mostly on fish flakes. Is that correct? If so what type and how much should I add to the pond a day?


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

awesome! i plan on transferring my frogs into larger tanks so i can put a little pond in each so they can raise their own tads.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

congrats! if you are leaving the little guy in there,the parents should feed it. We don't ever feed ours in the viv. We have great imi parents. If you do not notice momma putting any eggs in for it, you could drop some tadpoles bites in for it. But it should be fine on the algae and any drowned fruit flies. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I think that you will find that drowned FFs will provide adequate nutrition for the tadpole, even if the parents don't feed infertile eggs. If you want to add additional food, I would use a few Frog/Tadpole bites as opposed to flake fish food as they will foul the water to a much lesser degree. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help all, I'm hoping to let the parents do their thing and interfere as little as possible.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, how is this little tad doing Lee?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

He's bigger  The male's always down near the water calling to get him fed but I rarely see the females down there with him. I drop in some frog bites every couple days just incase. He's def losing his transparency so he's a little easier to spot, cant wait till he colors up.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Dropping in a little indian almond leaf would be good too.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats what am talking about. letting nature run its course is what makes this hobby more excited. Congrats


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey looks who decided to step out today  just in time too since my pair transported another few tads into the pond just the other day.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Lee,
Time to change your footer to 1.2.1 for your imi's !
Scott


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats Lee!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Cool stuff, always neat to see the tadpoles in the tank.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice, Lee, great shot too! Hope the new tads do as well!

Mike


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

Does the male actually sit by the pond and call to it to be fed??????

If so, that's friggin brilliant. I love these frogs, they seem so intelligent for some reason.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, the males are just shy of obsessive with the tads; at least mine are. He'll sit there and call next to the tad until the female comes down a drops a few eggs. Usually all night long.


----------

